# Help please Ruth!!



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

Wrote a message to you a couple of weeks ago, had my et on 5th January, got my period on 17th Jan, tested bfn next day!
I continued bleeding, sometimes quite heavy clots, sometimes red sometimes brown.

I went back to clinic after posting to you. They did an internal, took swabs, did ultrasound and said cervix looked healthy, ovaries had shrunk just 1mm from ec, and that there was still blood in my uterus.

Bleeding is gradually finishing (thank goodness!!) but i now have quite bad af type cramps that have lasted five days. I thought this might be my natural period but not much blood anymore!

The clinic said to give it another week and if i haven't totally stopped bleeding to go back. Just wondered what your thoughts were? Why is this happening? Will it damage me for my next ivf? Am i doing right thing waiting?

Sorry its such a long message!

Thank you in advance

Emmak


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

I had two and a half days without any bleeding but has started again today!

Is this considered a fresh bleed?

What shall i do now?

Thanks Emmak


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like the hormones have really affected your cycle. I would not call this a new bleed as it was only 2 and a half days without bleeding. I would expect you to have at least a week or two breather. I would go back to the clinic again to get them to review things. I am sure this won´t have damaged anything, just very frustrating to have so much bleeding.

Ruth


----------

